# Which would you choose? (Just for fun)



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Its about the time of the full moon near the 4th of July.

You're going to your favorite musky waters, but you can only bring one bait.

Which one would you bring?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

grimmreeper spinnerbait (sp)


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Black inline bucktail spinner tandem hook


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

A 6 or 8 inch Jake, firetiger or crappie -- work (cast,twitch and jerk)the edge of the weed beds . If I move no fish in the weeds, it's time to troll old Jake in the deeper water.


----------



## Paul_76 (Dec 31, 2006)

A jointed wiley killer in black . I looked @ my notes & that has been the most productive lure for me the last 6 years .


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

The secret weapon would be...Tom Deitz!


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

I'd take a Texas Red #41 Scisson....since Tom Deitz is already Taken.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Gold foil deep diving Monster Shad


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

That week is SPECIAL to me !!!! Since I can run two rods, I KNOW YOUR PARAMETERS, I would run a gold foil Bagley, as Rick would, and a small Tuff Shad in Pearl. :T :B  
John


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

black bucktail with nickel blade, since Tom Dietz is already going.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good choices although I'm not familiar with the wiley. Have to look at that one sometime.

I'd probably bring a Monstershad in Tennessee Shad pattern.

Oh, and Luredaddy, you're cheatin' man!


----------



## Paul_76 (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, Paul.

I've got to get a lathe so I can build those and a few others like that.

That one looks like its been favored by the muskies more than a few times.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Anything as long as your in a bass tourny at West Branch. Thats when I always catch them!!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

ncraft150........that statement is soooo true!!  WB


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

buchertail--nickle fluted blade,black bucktail and pearl mogombo twister on the treble--that's the hot ticket   and bulge that badboy right back to the boat


----------

